# Medical care



## synthia

I know that there are good medical schools in Mexico City, Guadalajara, and Monterrey, and that good care is available there. How is it in the rest of Mexico?


----------



## sparks

Everyone I know along the coast of Jalisco and Colima are happy with the medical care. From our location we are often refered to Manzanillo for serious problems. Sometimes to Colima for more exotic ... and in rare cases some go to Guadalajara


----------



## synthia

Thank you. In the US, the places you hear about are the ones with the big university hospitals and the medical schools. Since I have no interest in settling anywhere that is really remote, medical care shouldn't be a big consideration.


----------



## July

*Medical Care*

Hi-I am from California, live in Cozumel Q.Roo Mexico for the past 12 years.
From my & my husbands experience the medical care here is 100% great!
I have used it for check-ups, dengue,colds/flu & right now a leg wound problem and I could not be happier.My hubbie has heart problems plus is diabetic and he is as happy as I am with the care he receiving.My 'wait' to see my doctor is about 1-10 min.,she's interested ,caring and takes all the time I need.I only have good things to report here as you see.Believe me it is a change from when we lived in the states!I have the Mexican Government insurance and no problems at all with useing it.
I would only suggest to others is to give it a try for yourself,maybe the first Dr. is not your cup of tea,you can then try another one,but at least try one of them as your health is so very important,and to have your Dr. right close by is a real comfortable & safe feeling in a new country.


----------



## RVGRINGO

*Medical care at Lake Chapala*

There is an IMSS Clinic in Chapala, a Cruz Roja (Red Cross) emergency room with ambulance, and other private clinics in Ajijic and Jocotopec, etc. Excellent primary care is available here and serious cases can be in a Guadalajara hospital within an hour. It doesn't get any better anywhere. One does feel truly cared for and the ease of buying medications is a boon.


----------



## synthia

Was it difficult to get the Mexican government insurance with your husband's pre-existing medical conditions, or did he develop them after you were insured?


----------



## RVGRINGO

It will depend upon whether or not a previous condition is one that would exclude you from joining. The application will have a list for you to check.
We have never had to use IMSS for any emergency and choose to use private doctors and hospitals for routine needs. We look at IMSS as an emergency/catastrophic coverage. By the way, I'm the male and do have coverage with my retirement which has covered most of my major needs here. My wife has been fortunate enough to need little more than the short hospitalization for 'vanity work' which isn't covered anyway.


----------



## synthia

So if I would check off something like 'diabetic', I would probably be turned down?


----------



## RVGRINGO

I would suspect so; at least for treatment of diabetes related illnesses. Basically, they don't want to accept patients with any chronic condition and may turn them down entirely.


----------



## July

*IMSS insurance*

My hubbie is diabetic and he's got the IMSS insurance.Just DISCLOSE any previous conditions/illness's to them.I believe he ended up paying only about 60 bucks more than I did.The key word here is to be honest with them and DISCLOSE any problems you may have.They(IMSS) made that very clear to me when I was in the process of filling out their paper work.The paper work did take me a week or more to get completed,my lack of good spanish skills did come into play here,and they speak no english here in Cozumel anyway.


----------



## synthia

That's very encouraging. I wouldn't mind paying more. Was your husband charged $60 per month more? Or per year? Someone told me the insurance is annual charge. Is that true?


----------



## July

Synthia-I should have spent more time on the answer I had -as your right it was unclear.You CAN have problems ( as my hubbie does) IMSS just charges a bit more PER YEAR.Yes, we pay annual,and remember the date it is due the following yr.,as it's important.I've seen others with high blood pressure,etc. get their ins. & they just pay a bit more.They are NOT turned down here in Cozumel anyway.Friends have used IMSS ins.& had good experiences with Dr.'s & medication.(they do have excellent spanish skills)I don't! July


----------



## synthia

So good Spanish is important? I've spent over a year in Latin America, spread over four years, and I'm still at about the level most people reach after a month studying in Antigua. I may never get good Spanish skills.


----------



## July

Synthia,I mentioned that about my low-level spanish skills as when I went the 1st. time for my IMSS Insurance I took a fluent friend along & I reccomend going about it that way for those of us 'weak-in-spanish',right now.Once you have your papers,start off with getting your photos,eletric bills,water bills & any other copys they'll need.It takes time for it to go thru-I waited 2-3 wks. for ours to be completed.Iam happy to have it since we're here full time now- and retired & it's the only ins. I can afford since the hubbie has health problems & pays alot for U.S.ins.I'll be glad to share any info. I know about the IMSS,several friends have & used it & no complaints from them.I do know that when we need specific info. in spanish I bring a friend along so as not to miss anything.Thus-pay back is a fun lunch after job is completed!


----------



## synthia

Thank you so much for all your help. I'm thinking about returning to Mexico this coming winter on a scouting trip. I have a thread in here about the places I was going to check out. I may add Cozumel to the list. At one point I considered Chetumal (sp?) down by the Belize border. Why? NO postcards. You've got to love a town with no postcards. But there were also only a few expats, and I'm not sure how I feel about that. But maybe Walmart could make up for it, lol.


----------



## synthia

I've been doing some research and found an English-language document that says delayed complicatons of diabetes are excluded as pre-existing conditions, and it isn't in the category of diseases with time limits. Does that mean they cover the on-going medical treatment but won't cover a heart attack or treatment of diabetic retinopathy? I'm diabetic, so I am particularly interested.


----------



## July

This is what I have learned living in Mexico for 10+ yrs.Every town/city seems different in their IMSS rules.Things as 'knowing the doctors",making contributions,etc., all fall into play.Even a contribution to the hospital.There is no real 'set pattern' for the rules,some say there are- but no person I have talked with thats been in the hospital for any length of time has complained here.Now-there are rules you'll receive & sign when you've completed your paper work.You can go by those- altho the hospital may not.Husband is diabetic, he's covered as long as I told them about it.He has no complications & just buys his meds. outright-not at the hospital.Meds are inexpensive here and lest the hassel waiting at the hosp.IMSS did not blink an eye at his disease-here-anyway.The hospital I know of does take heart attacks,etc., first year (emergencys only) & then the following yrs. you build-up to complete coverage for every illness and emergency.I have not used it much-only 1 time & my original doc. came to help as all doc.'s in your area all take turns working there.Thats the law.(On a side note Synthia,pls. consider Cozumel waay before you think of Chetumal/Belize border.I can PROMISE you would like it 100% more here![email protected]


----------



## synthia

Thank you again for your help. One of the reasons I thought of Chetumal was that at the time I was thrilled to be in a place that didn't have postcards or anyone trying to sell me anything. I did meet a few expats, and what they liked about it was that they were practically the only ones there. So I think you are right, it wouldn't be a good place for me.

Although I know most of these things are very loosely managed in Mexico and other countries, I still always want things pinned down. I guess I should work on getting over that.

And thank you once again, July!


----------



## RVGRINGO

*The weather*

In choosing a locale for retirement in Mexico, one should take the weather into consideration. Living on either coast can be intolerably hot and humid in the summer months while some areas over 5000 feet altitude are just a bit too cold in the winter. That's why so many expats choose the Chapala area; perpetual springtime. Remember that few homes in Mexico have either heating or air conditioning systems. Your health, as you get older, can be a lot better with minimum weather related stress.


----------



## synthia

What does 'perpetual springtime' mean to you? I've been in several places that were described that way, like San Jose in Costa Rica and Boquete in Panama. I generally interpret it to mean cool and rainy, with long sleeves needed even in the daytime, and sweaters or sweatshirts needed at night.


----------



## RVGRINGO

*Perpetual springtime*

That's a very fair question and I should have know that it would depend a lot on where one was brought up. I just latched onto the phrase often used to describe the Lake Chapala north shore; a true micro-climate which stimulates controversy over whether it is the world's best possible climate or only the second best. Either way, I like it a lot better than Nairobi.
First, we have about five months which we call our 'rainy season' from June through October. Mostly, it rains at night but there may be a few days of rain which might last until noon. In that season, it is wonderfully fresh, cool and lush green. Temperature range will be about 62F to 82F in mid-afternoon. Short sleeves are in order.
The remainder of the year is essentially free of rain and very dry. Although the tropical greenery and flowers continue in town, the surrounding mountains become dry and brown, streets get a bit dusty and we do have a "hot spell" in April and May where it may hit 95F and the sun at 5200 ft. elevation is intense in the afternoon. The other extreme is a very short 'winter' when long sleeves are in order and a light jacket or a sweater would be appropriate in the evenings. That's when we may even wear socks with our sandals, light up a fireplace for a couple of hours in the evening or even be encouraged get off our duffs and put on more clothes.
Couple that with proximity to an international airport and a world class city, Guadalajara, plus excellent medical facilities, and I'll stay right here for the duration.


----------



## synthia

Well, it's the middle of the night here, and I'm feeling a bit cool in my sleeveless dress. I looked up the temperature, and it is 26C (78F). So unless the sun is really strong, and I'm never in the shade, I consider temperatures in the 60's to be cool. But I can handle that. What I couldn't handle in some places is that it is rainy so much of the time, and cool.


----------



## RVGRINGO

1:20 PM CST Chapala, 31 July 2007
73 degrees F. Partly Cloudy. (There was rain 5AM to 8AM today).
This is the absolute 'average' day at Lake Chapala.


----------



## synthia

Maybe a bit cool for me. But I shall see!


----------



## lcdeweese

We are Americans considering Retiring in Mexico. My wife would have several Major Pre-existing Conditions health wise: small strokes, high blood pressure, herniated disc,etc. Would these conditions exclude her from IMSS and, if so, what would be other alternatives and how much more expensive would these be ? Louis Thanks for any help on this !


----------



## RVGRINGO

Yes, she would probably be excluded for the existing pre-conditions if they were evident and/or declared on application. If young enough, private insurance is available and is much less expensive than in the USA; sometimes by a factor of 10. Only an insurance agent could estimate your costs but many buy coverage for about US$1500 per year and up, depending on age and deductable.


----------



## lcdeweese

*Reply*



RVGRINGO said:


> Yes, she would probably be excluded for the existing pre-conditions if they were evident and/or declared on application. If young enough, private insurance is available and is much less expensive than in the USA; sometimes by a factor of 10. Only an insurance agent could estimate your costs but many buy coverage for about US$1500 per year and up, depending on age and deductable.


Thank you so much for the Response ! Are you saying that , given my wife's aforementioned pre-existing conditions, she could still purchase private insurance? I suppose the cost would be far above 1500$.....Her estimated age going into Mexico would be 63......Again, even if you choose not to respond to this ,I deeply appreciate your initial information.... Louis


----------



## RVGRINGO

Some private companies will not write policies once you reach 65, others at 70 years, and prices will increase with age. Her ability to purchase will depend on how much is 'aforementioned' or evident if a physical is required. Sometimes, it is best to just smile and have a short memory. Your medical records are not likely to be available to anyone here.


----------



## synthia

I found this site, which details what illnesses will not be covered by IMSS.


----------



## lcdeweese

RVGRINGO said:


> Some private companies will not write policies once you reach 65, others at 70 years, and prices will increase with age. Her ability to purchase will depend on how much is 'aforementioned' or evident if a physical is required. Sometimes, it is best to just smile and have a short memory. Your medical records are not likely to be available to anyone here.


Thank you so much for this information !!!! Louis


----------



## synthia

Of course with some illnesses, the first time you need treatment it becomes apparent that you have a pre-existing condition. I don't think I could show up and pretend that my eleven years of diabetes is a new disease. Maybe I could, though...since it wouldn't be covered at all otherwise. And once I started manifesting the problems that occur after having the disease for a while, they wouldn't be covered.


----------



## lcdeweese

Thanks for taking the time to send this ! Louis


----------



## DUTCH

*Greetings from Merida*



synthia said:


> I know that there are good medical schools in Mexico City, Guadalajara, and Monterrey, and that good care is available there. How is it in the rest of Mexico?


Hi I am new in this forum and I am impressed with, is a great way to learn in a quick way so many from others experiences. My wife and I live in Merida, We ¨shop¨ around a litle before deciding, and for us Merida i paradise. We were in Monterrey, Guadalajara, Leon, Mexico City, Veracruz, Villahermosa, Cancun, but nothing like Merida.

Medical Care here is great, people from Central America, Cuba, and even US travel to get treated. We have a brand new ¨Alta Especialidad¨ Hospital, wat they call 3er Level Hospital.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome, Dutch.
Glad to hear that you are enjoying Merida. As you know, excellent medical care is available in Mexico, especially in the larger cities. Expats who live in Mexico permanently, often have IMSS coverage (a national social security medical program) for catastrophic back-up and/or private medical insurance, which is affordable if you are young but often not available to seniors not already enrolled. In some cases, US insurance will reimburse for expenses incurred in Mexico.


----------



## DUTCH

Thanks Moderator for the information, we own a business, so we pay mexican taxes, that means we can deduct our medical expenses from it. we have a private medical insurance and IMSS as well. Greetings from Merida


----------



## garypeg

*Doctors in Morelia*

We are in Morelia. If anyone knows of a urologist or a cardiologist whose English is at least fair, please let me know.

thanks

Gary


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome to the forum. If you don't get a response from an expat in Morelia, you can use the visitor's message system by clicking on my name (RVGRINGO) at the left of this post. Send me a message and I'll put you in contact with my cardiologist in Guadalajara. I'm sure he could give you a reference.
Actually, most are somewhat bilingual as medical school in Guadalajara is bilingual and many cardiologists here have spent time in Houston, etc.
I hope your need isn't too urgent, but I can assure you that Guadalajara has top notch physicians and hospitals. I've got the stents to prove it.


----------



## garypeg

RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome to the forum. If you don't get a response from an expat in Morelia, you can use the visitor's message system by clicking on my name (RVGRINGO) at the left of this post. Send me a message and I'll put you in contact with my cardiologist in Guadalajara. I'm sure he could give you a reference.
> Actually, most are somewhat bilingual as medical school in Guadalajara is bilingual and many cardiologists here have spent time in Houston, etc.
> I hope your need isn't too urgent, but I can assure you that Guadalajara has top notch physicians and hospitals. I've got the stents to prove it.


Thanks for the reply. Not urgent. We both need exams. We can do it in Spanish. But because we are joining the Peace Corps we need some written reports, so I would not have to translate if the docs have enough English. 

g


----------

